# Canadian Training?



## ckrusch (Feb 10, 2010)

We would like to send a representative from our organization to Canada to be immersed in their 1CD-10 system (recognizing there are differences between  US & Canadian ICD-10) Is anyone aware of Canadian health facilities that would accept an intern for this purpose or of any Canadian entities that can share their actual ICD-10 implementation and current ICD-10 experiences?


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 10, 2010)

Why not save that money and look to AHA for assistance with I-10 implementation?


----------



## Jackie Stack (Feb 10, 2010)

Why go to the AHA? The AAPC has a great curriculum. There is no need to go elsewhere.


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 11, 2010)

This is true regarding AAPC.  But, it appears the questioner is looking for "emersion" and extended internship/training.  AHA has one of the leading authorities on I-10, Nelly Leon-Chissen.  My thoughts are that AHA is doing a great amount of work in this arena and has conducted studies, comparisons, etc on the actual application of I-10 codes.  That's why it makes sense to me to recommend it.


----------



## jcroly (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember too that the US is the only country that will use ICD 10 PCS. Stick with AAPC for training fro ICD 10 CM and ICD 10 PCS!!.


----------

